# GE side-by-side making a whining noise



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

What area does it sound like it is coming form? Top? Bottom? Freezer? Fresh food compartment? Certain intervals?


----------



## jkrodger (Jul 10, 2007)

sorry, I forgot about this post b/c I figured out the answer! I finally found the instruction manual and read it, since my fridge is a high efficiency one, apparently the noise is common. Great, just great. :thumbup:


----------

